# Cuboid mini woes



## Clouder (25/5/16)

Hi guys!

I purchased a Cuboid Mini Kit today, and I am experiencing INTOLERABLE SPITTING! It's burning the hell out of my tongue, and I'm seriously not appreciative of that!

I first had the RBA coil in, started spitting within 10minutes. then I ripped it apart and rebuilt it. STILL spitting.... I now threw the RBA out and installed the SS coil, and it's spitting like a mother*&@$!!! I'm sooooooo p!ssed off!!

Do you guys have any advice for me please???

I'm vaping at 25watt, DL.

At this stage I feel like throwing the the damned thing into pieces...


----------



## PsyCLown (25/5/16)

My friend go the Cuboid Mini as well and we have been using just the notch coil so far, he also had issues with spitting and then noticed that the airflow was not open all the way and when he adjusted that, it helped a looot with the spitting.

He also mentioned something about holding it upside down and firing it for a bit. Anyways, I use his vape a bit now and then and not all that much spitting after the adjustments.


----------



## Jan (25/5/16)

I have vaped on a cuboid mini before and did not experience the spitting. Have you tried giving it more power or less power is the result the same?


----------



## Jan (25/5/16)

Btw from what I have heard is that the notch coils work better in temp mode due to their fairly quick ramp up


----------



## PsyCLown (25/5/16)

Jan said:


> Btw from what I have heard is that the notch coils work better in temp mode due to their fairly quick ramp up


We've pretty much only been using it in VW mode, generally somewhere between 35 - 40W.


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

Hi guys, yes, adjusted the settings, even went to TC, no difference, Now I'm vaping with the Subox tank


----------



## Jan (26/5/16)

Last question. What Liquid are you using?


----------



## cumulonimbus (26/5/16)

Hey guys
New to the forum but been vaping for five years...
I picked up the cuboid Mini as soon as it was available ,and all i can say Is wow,it really is a gem ,never had a ounce of issues with it.
After filling the tank hold it upside down and flick it a few times to clear the chamber,it floods on the initial fill causing spitting,but once clear works like a charm.
I use the notch coil at 40w or ss coil at 30w with 80vg /20pg juice. Goodluck

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

@Jan, I tried VM's XXX and Wiener Vape's Fetch.


----------



## Clouder (30/5/16)

Guys, I'm still having absolute TERRIBLE, HORRIBLE spit back!!!

How do I get rid of it?

I have tried waving the damn thing upside down while firing, I've even rewicked without priming and letting it sit, still have spit back!

I cannot use the tank at all!
*H E L P ! ! !*​


----------



## Jan (30/5/16)

I am going for a long shot take an earbud and some alcohol and clean all your contacts including the 510 connector


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/16)

hold the mod upright (normal position) wrap a tissue around the air holes, press the fire button and gentle blow into the drip tip. this will get all the excess juice out. DONT blow to hard as the wicking is not going to keep up and you can dry the coils out.

repeat a few times and then give it a try.

if you still have an issue then you need to strip everything down, clean and dry it all out and then reassemble again making sure that its properly tightened and not overfilled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (30/5/16)

@shaunnadan @Jan

I've washed and dried, built, built and rebuilt, tried the other coils, even filling the tank only about 10% and I'm still getting LAVA in my mouth!


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/16)

where are you based


----------



## stevie g (30/5/16)

Use higher gauge wire I get spitting from 26g and lower.


----------



## Clouder (30/5/16)

@shaunnadan Krugersdorp


----------



## Jan (30/5/16)

The best I could get from google is that you might have a damaged seal or o ring causing a liquid buildup in the coil that leads to the spitting.


----------



## Clouder (30/5/16)

@Jan I'll tear it down and check. I did not get any o-rings spare.... I also did not get the extended chimney part to be used with horizontal builds. I just ordered another BF RDA from eciggies so that I can get that chimney and try Horizontal builds!


----------



## Jan (30/5/16)

good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Clouder (30/5/16)

Hopefully Ill be able to start using the tank with the Horizontal build!


----------



## cumulonimbus (30/5/16)

I'm in krugersdorp as well,we could meet up and I'll have a look to see if i can help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/5/16)

Those tanks are notorious for firing magma at your tongue. I mean the coils are right up by the drip tip. Use a different tank with the mod mate. Havent heard of a single user that like the tank on the Mini yet.


----------



## Clouder (31/5/16)

Finally got this,



Now I can go for the HORIZONTAL coil option! Hope this works!!


----------

